# Hook & Bait for Sheepshead?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

From the rookie. So I'm on this pier in the Choctawatchee. This guy says theres Sheepheads hanging around the ends. I look down and sure enough. They appeared to be well over 12". They were just hanging around and nibbling at the pier. I hung a shrimp on a #4 hook right in front of them. Nothing. Not interested.

So. What size hook and what bait do I need to us. I'm hungry.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They're tricky. Sometimes no matter what you offer they won't bite. Smallest fluorocarbon leader you can get away with and a fine wire hook. Add just big enough split shot to get the bait down. Try a live shrimp or fiddler if you can catch some hanging around the dock.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here in Bama a 12-20# FC leader with just enough weight to get it down, #6-#10 treble or a #2-#4 Khale hook, live shrimp, live Fiddler crabs or live/fresh dead Ghost shrimp.
Ghost shrimp will often catch when they refuse everything else.

Note: Can't use treble in Fla.



> If it is calm and very little wind,
> six# test, no leader, just a little split shot a little ways above the hook #10 treble.
> 
> If it is a little windy,
> ...


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Ghost shrimp should get you a bite!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Convict finicky bite = shucked oyster attached to the above recommended rig....at times I will crush whole oysters in shell and chum to get the party going, then drop oyster meat in the mist of the mayhem! 

Good luck & tight lines!

Jimmy


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

We keep a floor scraper in the boat and scrape barnacles off the pilings and let them sink down. This usually gets them feeding like crazy and we catch them on shrimp or fiddler crabs.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

This gives me enough info to go try again. Thanks.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

When all else fails...use a big, sharp treble hook and a stiff rod.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

dgardner said:


> We keep a floor scraper in the boat and scrape barnacles off the pilings and let them sink down. This usually gets them feeding like crazy and we catch them on shrimp or fiddler crabs.


That's the way we use to do it. My BIL told me they use to catch some Coquina clams bust 'em up & chum with them at the pilings. I've never tried it but it sounds like it would work.


----------

